# Amici 2017 finale: ospite Roberto Saviano



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2017)

Stasera andrà in onda, in diretta, la finale del talent show "*Amici di Maria De Filippi*" edizione 2017. A contendersi la vittoria (150.000 euro in palio) sono i cantanti *Riccardo Marcuzzo* e *Federica Carta* ed i ballerini *Sebastian Melo Taveira* ed *Andreas Muller*. 

I telespettatori potranno decidere il vincitore tramite il televoto da casa. Farà la sua presenza in studio lo scrittore *Roberto Saviano*, che per la terza volta in quest'edizione sarà ospite della trasmissione di Maria De Filippi. 

Appuntamento *stasera* alle *21:10* su Canale 5.


----------



## juventino (27 Maggio 2017)

Che tristezza infinita.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2017)

*Saviano su Facebook: "Stasera vi presenterò Sofia, campionessa vera. A più tardi!" .
*
Non vedo l'ora


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Maggio 2017)

La De Filippi è IL PEGGIO.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2017)

Questo gli è rimasto da fare, ormai.

Pensare che questo idiota è trattato quasi allo stesso livello di Falcone e Borsellino.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2017)

Ma cosa ha fatto ai capelli Elisa? Che schifo!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2017)

C'è Saviano


----------



## Crox93 (28 Maggio 2017)

Che banda di tumori parlanti.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2017)

Ha vinto Andreas Muller. Saviano ha parlato di Sofia Righetti. Linko il topic.
Amici 2017: ha vinto il ballerino Andreas Muller


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Maggio 2017)

Per far vincere un ballerino immagino che il livello dei cantanti sia stato piu' imbarazzante del solito.


----------

